# Help with focus on my 5d mark II



## revenater (May 10, 2012)

I just upgraded from a EOS Rebel XTi to a 5d Mark II and I am having trouble learning the auto focus. If I shoot in AL Servo then it seems to do fine or if I shoot in ONE SHOT but any time I shoot in AL Focus I can never seem to get it to focus where I want it too. I have check the settings and everything seems to be fine. Anyone know if I am doing something wrong? Any help is welcomed.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

I'm not a canon shooter but isn't al focus where it switches between one shot and focus? So if the camera thinks its a stationary subject it will go to one shot but if the camera thinks the subject is moving it will switch to al servo?? If that's the case maybe you are better of using one shot or al servo instead - especially since you are having focusing problems in only al focus.


----------



## GregT (May 10, 2012)

I'm just starting out with Canon, but I think the AI FOCUS setting picks the 'best mode' between the two settings (AI SERVO and ONE SHOT) in relaton to whether or not the subject is moving. So effectively you're letting the camera choose the focus mode for you and that might be why you're getting problems getting it to do what you want.

In my experience, as a generalization, use AI SERVO for moving/action photography, and ONE SHOT for shooting still subjects or subjects where you want to keep your focus after setting it, regardless of the movement of your subject.

<EDIT> Megan, I didn't even see your post. But yes, OP, what she said!


----------



## GregT (May 10, 2012)

I would stick with AI SERVO or ONE SHOT for most shots, unless you think your subject is going to change suddenly and you need to switch AF modes quickly. That's where AI FOCUS will be most helpful.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

I shoot with a 5D Mark I and a 5D Mark II regularly. Personally, I NEVER use any other focus mode than AI Servo. I shoot portraits in AI Servo, I shoot stationary objects in AI servo, and I shoot moving people or objects in AI Servo. 

The catch? I don't use a half press of the shutter button to engage the AF Drive. I use the AE Lock button which is to the right of the AF-ON button. You can set this all in the custom function menu. Using back button focus allows you to independently control when your AF drive is engaged, rather than have it engage whenever you press the shutter button. This allows you to focus with the center focus point (the most accurate), and then recompose the shot without changing your focus. 

It's also worth noting that moving from a crop frame body to a full frame... Your camera to subject distance will be shorter because of the lack of magnification, meaning your DoF will also be shallower at the same F/stop and framing when compared to a crop frame camera at the same focal length and f/stop.


----------



## revenater (May 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone that is very helpful


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I shoot with a 5D Mark I and a 5D Mark II regularly. Personally, I NEVER use any other focus mode than AI Servo. I shoot portraits in AI Servo, I shoot stationary objects in AI servo, and I shoot moving people or objects in AI Servo.
> 
> The catch? I don't use a half press of the shutter button to engage the AF Drive. I use the AE Lock button which is to the left of the AF-ON button. You can set this all in the custom function menu. Using back button focus allows you to independently control when your AF drive is engaged, rather than have it engage whenever you press the shutter button. This allows you to focus with the center focus point (the most accurate), and then recompose the shot without changing your focus.
> 
> It's also worth noting that moving from a crop frame body to a full frame... Your camera to subject distance will be shorter because of the lack of magnification, meaning your DoF will also be shallower at the same F/stop and framing when compared to a crop frame camera at the same focal length and f/stop.



Nicely explained!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot with a 5D Mark I and a 5D Mark II regularly. Personally, I NEVER use any other focus mode than AI Servo. I shoot portraits in AI Servo, I shoot stationary objects in AI servo, and I shoot moving people or objects in AI Servo.
> ...



Thanks... Sometimes I can be helpful.  The only thing I messed up on is the fact that the AE lock button is to the RIGHT of the AF-ON button.


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I shoot with a 5D Mark I and a 5D Mark II regularly. Personally, I NEVER use any other focus mode than AI Servo. I shoot portraits in AI Servo, I shoot stationary objects in AI servo, and I shoot moving people or objects in AI Servo.
> 
> The catch? I don't use a half press of the shutter button to engage the AF Drive. I use the AE Lock button which is to the right of the AF-ON button. You can set this all in the custom function menu. Using back button focus allows you to independently control when your AF drive is engaged, rather than have it engage whenever you press the shutter button. This allows you to focus with the center focus point (the most accurate), and then recompose the shot without changing your focus.
> 
> It's also worth noting that moving from a crop frame body to a full frame... Your camera to subject distance will be shorter because of the lack of magnification, meaning your DoF will also be shallower at the same F/stop and framing when compared to a crop frame camera at the same focal length and f/stop.



Can I do this with my 60D?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you sure can! I am not sure what custom function it is specifically on the 60D. 

On my 5D Mark II, it's under "Operation/Others" in the custom function menu. The specific function is: Shutter Button/AF-ON button. 
The Menu Reads like this: 
0: Metering + AF Start (default)
1: Metering + AF Start/AF Stop
2: Metering Start/Meter + AF Start
*3: AE Lock/Metering + AF Start*
4: Metering + AF Start/Disable

The custom function that makes the camera behave the way I want to is in bold. That should work for you, assuming the hierarchy is similar.


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Yep, you sure can! I am not sure what custom function it is specifically on the 60D.
> 
> On my 5D Mark II, it's under "Operation/Others" in the custom function menu. The specific function is: Shutter Button/AF-ON button.
> The Menu Reads like this:
> ...



Thanks that's awesome!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get it working? If you have the right setting, a half press of the shutter shouldn't do anything other than meter anymore...


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Did you get it working? If you have the right setting, a half press of the shutter shouldn't do anything other than meter anymore...



Look at me...just call me fancy pants! Thanks for that tip!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

Wow, the 60D does a much better job spelling it out than the 5D2. Nice!


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Wow, the 60D does a much better job spelling it out than the 5D2. Nice!



Wanna trade 

In the time it took me to set it, my 19 mo. old climbed up and fell off the table! Awesome!


----------

